# ILR for family member of eu national



## chunkie (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi
got my ILR coming up end june.
can someone send me some info pls?
Been here 13 years. Last 6 as the husband of a polish girl.
visa end in july.
where do I start, what to do?

Thanks


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

chunkie said:


> Hi
> got my ILR coming up end june.
> can someone send me some info pls?
> Been here 13 years. Last 6 as the husband of a polish girl.
> ...


Hi,
I think you might want to post in the Britain Forum!


----------



## chunkie (Jun 22, 2013)

Ha ha. Yes that might help
thanks


----------

